# Forum Home Renovation Leadlight  Transome leadlight

## Smokie

Hi everyone,
I've been browsing and came across the leadlight part of the forum, I don't visit the forum often enough, didn't know the leadlight section was even here.  My wife did a leadlight course a while back, we bought a heap of gear and  she's been practising on smaller pieces getting ready for some leadlight in our old 1880s house.  We checked out a bunch of designs in various books and decided to pick the best & modify to suit our place. She finished the transome window & we fitted it last week. I'm quite proud of her efforts & thought I'd share a pic with you. She's finished glazing & soldering a matching piece for the front door but it's not ready to go in yet. Ill post that one later. Apologies for the picture quality.......
Hope you like it, Cheers, Smokie!

----------


## shauck

Congratulate your wife on her fine work. Looks great. Real pleasure to be had by doing something yourself.

----------


## goldie1

Nice one!   :2thumbsup:

----------


## David.Elliott

My wife just did that course too, and went and bought all the gear, as is her want!!!
Now I just need to find something for her to glass up. Already  have SG front door and surrounds.
Perhaps I need to build a dresser for the kitchen? 
Hang on!
 that means *I* have to do something big to give *her* something small to do..
And she'll get all the accolades for the glass.
Strikes me as a trifle unfair...
Ideas?

----------

